# Emac mystery



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Looking for some help folks...maybe Ive missed something simple...

I have an Emac running OS 10.3.7 (128MB RAM, 30G HD, G4) that was running along nicely for 4 months. Then all of a sudden the spinning wheel of death appeared during start-up. It would just keep spinning and wouldn't boot into the OS atall. I zapped PRAM, booted into restore disk and ran disk first aid, then repaired permissions but to no avail. Tried booting into safe mode (didn't work) then tried fsck through single user mode but it just gives me the answer 'no boot volume'. This to me, would suggest a HD failure, however stick with me..........

After trying all of the above, I tried a clean install of the OS. This worked wonders and brought the machine back to life. Therefore, I figured it wasnt a hardware fault but an OS fault? The machine has been working good as new For the last 2 weeks, then all of a sudden the continous spinning wheel has appeared again! Im back to square one.The Emac hardware test disk will not boot from CD either.

Any ideas appreciated...


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

zoombini said:


> Looking for some help folks...maybe Ive missed something simple...
> 
> I have an Emac running OS 10.3.7 (128MB RAM, 30G HD, G4) that was running along nicely for 4 months. Then all of a sudden the spinning wheel of death appeared during start-up. It would just keep spinning and wouldn't boot into the OS atall. I zapped PRAM, booted into restore disk and ran disk first aid, then repaired permissions but to no avail. Tried booting into safe mode (didn't work) then tried fsck through single user mode but it just gives me the answer 'no boot volume'. This to me, would suggest a HD failure, however stick with me..........
> 
> ...


Still could be the hard disk. You might need to totally reformat that puppy. Or, consider the power supply. Not likely, but ya' never know...


----------

